# insights about Dp



## felipe (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi people,

first sorry for my english.

Well, I have suferred for dp for many years, so today I have just a little dp and some times Im completely free of dp. I reached it because of my spiritual path and my practices. So, I wanted to share some of my insights about the dp, I really hope it can help.

-first of all Dp is not 
"bad", because is a self defense mechanism.
Dp is not bad itself, the condition is unpleasent.

-dp is a conflict as well, for me was and some times is, a conflict between my old self(old views, old feelings, old toutghs, old patterns) and the new self(the true self, more free, more happy,more concious).So dp is the a state of resolving things, of waiting, of resting.

-we must put our attention in resolve what is causing the dp, and not in the dp itself, to don?t put it worse.

-some things(thoughts, behaviours, patterns, places...)let the dp worse, and some let better. Do things that we really like let dp better and some times let us free from dp.

-dp is close related to anxiety.

-we can feel dp to help ourselfs wen we can?t face some situation...

my personal oppinion is that dp, is very good as a defense mechanism, a time to reflect about some thing wrong inside us, the problem is that our society dont agrre to it, letting it worse.

well, a big hug to every one.
Felipe


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with what you are saying about dp being a conflict between your old self/patterns/views and your new more healthy, whole , less rigidly structured personality. Personally for me this is very true as before I was always trying to be the good guy who was kind to everybody, but when I came into situations later in life when I needed the qualities of aggression and self interest I didnt have them to survive and assert my needs with people who wouldn't give me the same respect I gave them.

Although I dont agree that it is a good defence mechanism as in my opinion it is a clear example of the defence being much worse that what it is defending against. The defence is much worse than the underlying anxiety.


----------

